# Exam site Florida- Orlando or Miami?



## Construction PE (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone have comments (good or bad) regarding their experience with their Exam site in Florida?

I am trying to decide if I should register for Miami or Orlando. Both are a drive so I will be staying at a hotel the night before for either one.

Just wondering if one was more crowded than the other, shared tables/single tables, quieter, etc.

Miami, FL

DoubleTree Hotel - Miami Mart

Orlando, FL

Orange County Convention Center

Any input from previous test takers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pryra (Aug 12, 2011)

Pick Orlando__I am very familiar with both locations. Miami (under normal conditions) tends to be a zoo....I know, I live here and actually enjoy the liveliness with a bit of disorder. THE UNDERLYING ISSUE AGAINST MIAMI IS THAT THERE IS A MAJOR 4-YEAR HIGHWAY RECONSTRUCTION PROJECT GOING ON AND THE HIGHWAY FACES THE BUILDING. I guess I will be toughing it out as I live 10 miles away. Good luck!


----------



## dmparri3 (Aug 15, 2011)

I took the exam in Orlando, so no experience with Miami. There is plenty of parking at the Orange County Convention Center and if you get there early enough, you don't pay for parking as the attendants don't show up until 6:30 or so. I got there early (around 6am) and found this out by accident. The exam room was in one of the upper floors. There was some kind of convention going on with lots of people down on the ground floor and I never heard them, so the room is quiet. If you don't bring your lunch, there are plenty of places in the building to grab a bite.


----------



## Construction PE (Aug 18, 2011)

Pyra &amp; Dmparri3- Thank you so much for your comments! I was really leaning toward Orlando, especially after your comments. However I am flying in for the exam from Germany and I simply couldn't get my schedule to work.

So Miami it is!

Pyra I will see you there!! Good luck, and thanks to you both!

Cristina


----------

